# alfalfa field left unharvested



## redgoose99 (Apr 24, 2013)

I purchased a piece of land that includes 14 acres of alfalfa that was unharvested last year. I am wondering when would be the optimal time to cut it this year. I am in Minnesota, and we still have snow on the ground, but it is start to warm up in the next week. No sure what to do with a field that was left sitting all last summer. Thanks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be nice to get the dead stuff off.But you will have to wait for the ground to dry.So the way Mn is(Go from mud to summer) you maybe will not be able to get in early to get it off?Maybe you will just have to take the first cutting off with the dead stuff mixed in and use for grinding hay??

You could maybe run a stalk chopper over it if weather permits before regrowth starts,if ground permits??You will still have some dead stuff mixed in with new hay.Especialy from rakeing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If the grounds unfit to get on you might try burning it off. I know nothing greens our ditch banks and fencerows up faster than burning them.


----------

